# Minnesota Northstar Regional



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

This calling contest was this past weekend. Did anyone go? I know GB3 was thinking about competeting in it. 8)


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I went down there. I did not compete. Not even close to ready for that.

It wasn't all that great. Good callers no doubt but all the guys selling stuff were pitching me all this crap and "I'm a pro-staffer for Avery" so I know everything. Like I give a crap if your a pro-staffer.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

It turned out to be a waste of gas. Great calling but that was about it. I know that was my first waterfowl weekend and it was my last.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the Game Fair that is held the second and third wk of Aug. Lots of variety throughout the event. I have had good luck with buying equipment, talking with call makers, and they have some good seminars.

I will be going again this year, so if anyone wants to save some money on gas... Just PM me and let me know. We could work something out for a time, etc.

I would be leaving from Bismarck.

:beer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

DeltaBoy, the Game Fair at the Anoka County Fairgrounds here in MN is awesome!!! TOns of stuff out on display, lots of callmakers.
Anyone go to the Sportsmans Warehouse waterfowling Ext. this last fall?? THey had Barnie Calef, Tim Grounds,.... a lot of pro callers. It was interesting to hear tips on how the "pro's" set up, call etc.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I went to the Sportsmans show last year. Of course, it didn't compare to the Game Fair. I didn't have a chance to stick around to hear the seminars - Damn. Overall, I thought it was interesting with what was offered in the St. Cloud area. I just wish something similar to the Game Fair was offered in ND. I know Fargo/Scheels is putting something together. I am guessing that it will be alot like what wa offered at Sportmans in St. Cloud. I don't like that it's during early goose.

I am just going to go to the Game Fair - GREAT EVENT!!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

There was some type of hunting show at the civic last fall.Anyone remember what it was called?Also do the venders at the game fair have any deals on equipment?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The event they had at the Civic center was blah... It might be something to go to if you looking for a deal on a fishing boat or something out of state for fishing/hunting. I think Scheels had a booth selling equipment, but it was all JUNK - NO DEALS (Depends what your looking for). They had a few booths on local programs around ND (NWTF, PF, G&F)

The Game fair has a ton of deals!!! I really like being able to talk directly with the developer or pro staff regarding equipment. They have many areas for specific equipment. In fact, it would take a guy about 5 - 8 hours if he looked and took part in everything the Game Fair has to offer. GREAT EVENT!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah man, if you get a chance to go to the game fair definatly jump on that!! Lots to see and do, and waterfowlers hill is a waterfowlers playground.. I'll be there for sure this year..

madison


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah, it's definitely the place to be. Anyone gonna try their hand at the trap and skeet ranges this year??

We'll have to keep this forum ready for the time it finally roles around. Definitely be able to put some faces to the names in here. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I did it last year! It's a lot of fun and it's a good break from all the booths and other action that is going on.

I am with ya, it would be great to put some faces to names. I will be going from Bismarck, so if anyone is interested in coming along from Nodak, just keep in touch.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

When/where is the Game Fair?? In the twin cities????


----------



## Bull_Can (Apr 30, 2004)

If you guys are looking for more information, check out their website:

http://www.gamefair.com/

Anyways, I have been going to it since the mid-80's. It is an awesome event. The best deals are on the last day when vendors sell their stuff for dirt cheap (better than packing it back up). However, you run the risk of stuff being gone already. I like to go first weekend, more hype and energy. I spend the most time near the lake at the dog jump and trials area. Make my rounds to the vendors, and see what is new for the year. I will probably be down in the old Herter's spot again talking about historic Lake Christina so stop by and say hello.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Game Fair 2004 August 6th, 7th & 8th and August 13th, 14th & 15th
9 A.M. to 6 P.M. Daily Anoka MN

Thanks


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The best deals at the Gamefair are on the last day. That is when I usually plan on going. It sucks they don't have calling contests there anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Yeah, definitely have to keep it rolling for another few months!!! :beer:


----------

